
Tesla Model 3 Gets Consumer Reports Recommendation After Braking Update - johnny313
https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/tesla-model-3-gets-cr-recommendation-after-braking-update/
======
ezrast
Fascinating! I wonder what other fundamental performance characteristics of
their vehicles Tesla can redefine at will, remotely.

